# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  New Luthier

## Don Grieser

If I was looking for a mandolin, I'd bid on this one. The youtube clips of it sound really good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=p5197.c0.m619

----------


## Fstpicker

His videos of all his builds are quite impressive. The tone, particularly in the higher registers is VERY good IMO. I've contacted him to ask for his website. 


Jeff

----------


## Jill McAuley

Isn't that the work of Max, who posts a lot over in the Mandolins in Progress thread? His work there always looks beautiful, so not surprised to hear that the sound is lovely as well.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Don Grieser

You're right, Jill. Just looked at some of his pics on the Mandolins in Progress thread. This is a huge bargain.

----------


## Jim Garber

He posted the web site in his description: Girouard Mandolins.

----------


## Ed Goist

I've corresponded with Max and he seems like a really customer-oriented builder.
He was on my short-list of builders for my 2-Point project. All of my contact with him has been very positive.
His builds all look impeccable, and his wife's finishing skills are clearly quite impressive.
I agree that the clips of his mandolins are all very impressive..._and it doesn't hurt that he is a very gifted player!_
Max will automatically get a spot on my short list for my future mandolin needs!

----------


## old time picker

I own a Girouard A5 mandolin, They are very impressive mandolins. The one I have has a western red cedar top,and red maple back and sides, the same as the one on E bay, I love it!! It has got a very powerful chop and a beautiful  very well balanced tone,. I love it so much I had Max build me a custom 2 point mandolin that will be here in about 2 weeks. It looks Awsome!!, he has sent me pictures of it in progress since he started it. Max has truly built me the mandolin that has been in my head for a long time, He is a fantastic custom builder that really cares about giving you what you want.And you are right Ed, Lauris skills in finishing are great, the  
A5 mandolin I have was her first stain and finish job and it came out Beautiful, I dont think Girouard mandolins will be under the radar for to long.

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow, winning bid was $785. *What a great deal for someone!*

If this beauty had larger frets and was a different color, I'd have been right in the mix!
The workmanship, fit and finish (man, that binding is sweet & this mandolin has a hand-rubbed varnish finish!  :Disbelief: ), and attention to detail all look top-notch. 

Also, the tone on that clip is just killer - Great projection and responsiveness, and well-balanced tone across all courses. Nice!

This is one of the best mandolin buys I've seen in a long time!

If the winning bidder is among us, congratulations!

----------


## Fstpicker

> Wow, winning bid was $785. *What a great deal for someone!*
> 
> If this beauty had larger frets and was a different color, I'd have been right in the mix!
> The workmanship, fit and finish (man, that binding is sweet & this mandolin has a hand-rubbed varnish finish! ), and attention to detail all look top-notch. 
> 
> *Also, the tone on that clip is just killer - Great projection and responsiveness, and well-balanced tone across all courses. Nice!*
> 
> This is one of the best mandolin buys I've seen in a long time!
> 
> If the winning bidder is among us, congratulations!


I'll say!! Loved the tone. What a steal of a deal!!  

Jeff

----------


## otherhobby

i was the winner looking forward  to getting

----------


## Don Grieser

Way to go, otherhobby. You got an amazing deal on a really fine mandolin. I was really impressed by that one.

----------


## jasona

Tone of that one is outstanding.

----------


## otherhobby

mando arrived pleasently surprised. great tone, great  fit, definitly flying under the wire.  max is great to deal with..compares very closly to my collins mt2

----------


## Ed Goist

Otherhobby, *Congratulations!*
I'm not at all surprised by your comment regarding how the Girouard stacks up to your Collings.
I keep going back to the Girouard Mandolins YouTube channel, and I continue to be amazed by the quality of the clips.
IMO, the clips for builds #4, #5 (the Leopard Wood Mando) & #6 are just off the hook! 
Fantastic stuff - especially the clip for the Leopard Wood mandolin.

----------


## twhitemando

Oh man, hearing and seeing these mandos made by Max has me drooling like no mando has ever made me do.  I suppose this is the first true sign of MAS??  Actually the first sign was hearing that Leopard Wood clip and actually tearing up just a bit.  The tears might be at having not been able to buy the ebay one when it was listed.  Otherhobby I am truly envious and hope you are enjoying your new baby!!  

I've been wanting to upgrade to a Eastman 505, but just double my investment and I could have one of these beautiful instruments.  I'm already looking at a layaway plan for the Eastman, I don't think I could wait that long for one these babies!

----------


## otherhobby

not to be mean but i have a eastman 814 and  the giruoard mando is hands down better, very close to my collins mt2

----------


## twhitemando

Nothing mean about it!  Maybe I should think about buying a lesser expensive mando (like a Kentucky 150/162) that I can play on for the next year while saving my money for a handmade American beauty.  I know I am not going to be happy playing my cheapie Rogue RM-100 for much longer but it has served it's purpose in determining my interest in the instrument.

----------


## Eric Hanson

I like the attitude displayed in the thought: The Rouge has served its purpose in determining my interest in the instrument. 
 If we can help the new ones to the hobby to see the value in a lesser cost mandolin at first it likely can help more become interested. 

Congrats too to the owner of the newly won auction. It looks like a good 'un!

----------


## twhitemando

Very true Eric!  I would never have considered the mandolin if I have to pay close to $200-$300 to see if I would even like the thing.  Now that I know I love it, I am ready to look at upgrades.  I will probably keep my Rogue for a while as one of my son's is interested in learning how to play it but if he changes his mind, I hope it will find a happy home with another newbie when the time is right.  Absolutely the best Christmas present I have bought for DH to give me in a LONG time!!

----------


## theinlawjosie

> Nothing mean about it!  Maybe I should think about buying a lesser expensive mando (like a Kentucky 150/162) that I can play on for the next year while saving my money for a handmade American beauty.  I know I am not going to be happy playing my cheapie Rogue RM-100 for much longer but it has served it's purpose in determining my interest in the instrument.



That's exactly why I bought my Rogue! I have been a guitar player for nearly two decades and had always been interested in the mando but never wanted to spend the money to determine my interest. I was browsing musicians friend and saw the black RM-100A for 39.99 so I jumped on it...now I'm truly in love and dying to upgrade and it's only been two weeks!!!!! My wife wants to kill me. Haha.

----------


## Toycona

I have had a Kentucky 162 for 2 years and just upgraded to a Manndolin (Jonathan Mann), great look,feel, fit, and tone. I'm very happy with the Manndolin!!!

----------


## Ed Goist

For those following this thread, there is now a Mandolin Cafe social group for fans and owners of Girouard Mandolins.
Here is a direct link to that group.
Some awesome mandolin pictures posted there. (NFI)

----------

